# Back in the game 75 Gallon



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey guys, after 3 years of trying a planted tank (with some success), I'm going back to my bread and butter, what I love the most, cichlids! Got my 75 standard out of storage, cleaned her up, did a water test, filled her and started the fishless cycle! This will be my first time trying it with ammonia, so as I am a bit nervous about it, the great article in the library here has eased some of that tension. I'm trying out an API Filstar XP this time, so far so good, love the priming method, hate the powder blue intake tube :lol: Secondary filter to start is a very noisy AC 110, will most likely be replaced. Then a pair of 800 gph wave makers for when poop happens.

Well, please wish me luck, good to be back. :fish:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome back!!

I've used the Fish-less cycling method for most of my new tank set ups and enjoyed the success of the procedure. 1st time was concerning to go through the process but overall I was extremely happy with the results.

An option for the powder blue intake tube is to spray paint it black. I've used Krylon Fusion for plastic spray paint in black and it has worked great for me. It does take some prep to lightly sand the plastic, wipe off particles and a couple coats of spray paint according to directions and a couple days to thoroughly dry so you may want to consider it so early in the cycling process.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks Deeda! Great to be back and good to see you on here.

Yeah, as far as the cycling goes, I'm sure it will be ok once it completes as I have 2 liters of Matrix spread out, mostly in the canister. I'm just not too sure where and when to order my peacocks from once it completes. There's a couple of local breeders then there's the online shipping.... then there's the work schedule :?

I'm actually now getting used to the blue intake, but I'm sure I'll get picky when all is said and done, order a new tube and paint it up. :lol:

So, can anybody tell me, should I throw a bag of crushed coral in a filter bag to regulate my ph, or just go the additive route? I've had pretty good success with heath and coloration in the past, but this time I wanna do it right.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What are your tap water parameters both immediately from the tap and after a 24 hour 'rest' period?

Can you also test for GH and KH? The relationship between pH and KH is the determining factor in whether you need to buffer the tank. I'd try and avoid having to mess with adjusting the parameters if possible as stable parameters are better and so much less work.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Deeda said:


> What are your tap water parameters both immediately from the tap and after a 24 hour 'rest' period?
> 
> Can you also test for GH and KH? The relationship between pH and KH is the determining factor in whether you need to buffer the tank. I'd try and avoid having to mess with adjusting the parameters if possible as stable parameters are better and so much less work.


I can test and I will, but I hear ya there. Water was good last time around so I'll stick with what works.

Deeda, or whomever else can, please let me know your top 2 or 3 online cichlid dealers please. I haven't a clue. I'm liking this Imperial place, but I'd love some feed back. Thanks...


----------



## Belair62 (Apr 11, 2018)

Chicago water is pretty good stuff. I did the fishless cycle on my 75.it did take 30 days or so.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Belair62 said:


> Chicago water is pretty good stuff. I did the fishless cycle on my 75.it did take 30 days or so.


Sure is hometeam. How's that new tank of yours doing?


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

Filet O Fish said:


> Hey guys, after 3 years of trying a planted tank (with some success)....


So what happened with your planted tank? Got any pics?


----------



## Belair62 (Apr 11, 2018)

Fantastic so far. Females holding. Males fighting for the last female. Petros trying to sort it out again. Fun stuff.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

fish_gazer said:


> Filet O Fish said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, after 3 years of trying a planted tank (with some success)....
> ...


Oh man, long story.....here's the Cliff's notes....

-started with a 75g
-had cichlids everything was great
-had a baby girl, so far so good...
-she turned into a f#@%ing 2 year old....
-figured since the plants "use all of the bad fish stuff", that I'd ditch the cichlids for something "low maintenance"
-got a HUGE algae problem
-ditched the 75g for a 20g
-got a huge algae problem
-said "screw it" I'm going back to what I love

Here: even though I'm embarrassed


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Belair62 said:


> Fantastic so far. Females holding. Males fighting for the last female. Petros trying to sort it out again. Fun stuff.


I saw it in the other thread, congrats! We'd love to see some pics :thumb:


----------



## Belair62 (Apr 11, 2018)

Ha ! 2 year olds...those were the days ! Here is my setup but it's a work in progress. I dont want to mess with it for a month or so since its a brand new setup with only 45 days on the filtration. I put an old powerhead in the corner to polish a little poo out for now. Hard to take pocs. These Trophs just do not slow down until I shut the lights off !


----------



## Belair62 (Apr 11, 2018)

Disregard the volleyball game on the TV lolol.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks great!



Belair62 said:


> Disregard the volleyball game on the TV lolol.


Nope.... thank you for that.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

New rocks!!


----------



## Belair62 (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice and I like the color too.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you Belair. Yeah, as you all saw in the first pic had some pretty decent rock. While we were shopping for pavers at the landscaping store, I happened to see these, couldn't pass them up. 29c a pound was a no brainer. Loving the quartz.


----------



## Belair62 (Apr 11, 2018)

What stock are you goung with ? I have a 4" petro kasumbe that I want to re-home. At least thats what Imthink it is. Beautiful petro.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Pretty fish! I am actually going Malawi peacocks and haps. Since this is my second whirl around, I've gotten pretty a. retentive and am sticking to one lake. I do appreciate the offer though. What's going on with her? Tropheus too nutzo?

Oh, Deeda, if you're still following here, my cycling water after 5 days tested out to a sweet 8.2ish. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

What kind of stone is that in the photos on the first page? Those are awesome :thumb:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Filet O Fish said:


> Oh, Deeda, if you're still following here, my cycling water after 5 days tested out to a sweet 8.2ish. Couldn't be happier.


Excellent, nice to hear the pH is staying stable.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

gillmanjr said:


> What kind of stone is that in the photos on the first page? Those are awesome :thumb:


Thanks Gill, not sure the black ones in the first photo. Second in that sham of a planted tank are some river rock I grabbed from my parents garden. The third and current are some quartzy blend I got from the landscaping place from around the way. They feel almost limestone like.


----------



## Belair62 (Apr 11, 2018)

Filet O Fish said:


> Pretty fish! I am actually going Malawi peacocks and haps. Since this is my second whirl around, I've gotten pretty a. retentive and am sticking to one lake. I do appreciate the offer though. What's going on with her? Tropheus too nutzo?
> 
> Oh, Deeda, if you're still following here, my cycling water after 5 days tested out to a sweet 8.2ish. Couldn't be happier.


Just too big for my tank. They all came from a 125 down to a 75. My bro said they were all very docile and got along. But this one....thinks its a darn perch ! There are 2 other ptros much smaller and they dont get any peace from this one. Its much larger so very dominant. Thought I would ask anyway. The trophs are very active but get along well. Males seem to be horny 24/7 !


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

9 days into the fishless and my tests are still green, about 1.0 :?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

9 days is just the beginning of the fish less cycling process so what I would expect to see. Patience is key here so just let the process continue.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Deeda said:


> 9 days is just the beginning of the fish less cycling process so what I would expect to see. Patience is key here so just let the process continue.


I kinda knew that, just needed a little reassurance. Thank you D. When this all works out, I'll feel better for not killing a group of animals to get different animals.

Finished the canopy build though. Not bad for my first "woodworking" project. I'll throw up a pic when the doors dry...


----------



## Belair62 (Apr 11, 2018)

Filet O Fish said:


> Pretty fish! I am actually going Malawi peacocks and haps. Since this is my second whirl around, I've gotten pretty a. retentive and am sticking to one lake. I do appreciate the offer though. What's going on with her? Tropheus too nutzo?
> 
> Oh, Deeda, if you're still following here, my cycling water after 5 days tested out to a sweet 8.2ish. Couldn't be happier.


This is Chicago Lake Michigan water at 8.2 ?


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

I looked into it, recent tests say it varies from 6.5-8.5, maybe I got a lucky batch? :lol:

https://www.cityofchicago.org/city/en/d ... lysis.html

I'll test again next time I do my ammonia screening and post a pic.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Belair62 (Apr 11, 2018)

Well dayam. I am using the low range API kit ! Gonna have to go place an order.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Belair62 said:


> Well dayam. I am using the low range API kit ! Gonna have to go place an order.


For sure, is your low range test turning bright blue?


----------



## Belair62 (Apr 11, 2018)

Yep ! Have to get a high range kit now. May spend it at the only LFS around now instead of online.


----------



## Belair62 (Apr 11, 2018)

Im in Niles so probably ocme out of Jardine thru Mayfair pump station. But we are switching to Evanston supply soon. Guess old Rahm is sticking it to all the communities historically getting Chicago water. We gone ! Same lake so I hope parameters dont change much.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

How the #@&! is this guy holding the mayor's office? Haven't heard a dang good thing about him.

Anyways, did you get your high range PH test yet? How goes it?

At the end of the day though, it doesn't matter. If the fish are happy, all's happy.


----------



## Belair62 (Apr 11, 2018)

Ordered today. Should be here soon. I dont know how that guy keeps the job. I dont even go into the city anymore. I would get 30 tickets from assorted cameras ! Everyone seems very happy in the tank. I have females holding I think. i hope. Re-homed the 3 oddball petros yesterday. They just didnt fit in.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Update: Got the DIY canopy built, stained and poly'd. I'm quite happy with how it turned out considering I have ZERO woodworking experience and had to come up with the design myself.Screwed up the top doors a bit, but they work and the cat won't drown. :thumb:

Week 3:

Ammonia -0
Nitrite -5.0+


----------



## Belair62 (Apr 11, 2018)

Looks good. Hand me wrenches and I make miracles. Hand me wood.....i make crooked junk !


----------



## Briansfish (Jun 1, 2018)

This is coming along nicely.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Why, thank yous


----------



## Briansfish (Jun 1, 2018)

Oh wow, those are amazing looking.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Nitrites have zeroed out today!!! A word of encouragement for those doing the fishless cycle with just ammonia. PATIENCE! It'll happen, seems like unbelievable wizardry, and I'm very excited that I just did science, but stay the course.

Just a question here: What's the recommended final water change percentage before adding livestock? Just looking for someone with that experience to give me a ballpark estimate. I understand the goal is to get the nitrates out of the tank, but I'm deathly afraid to kill my little baby bacteria...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats!!! :dancing: :dancing:

Test your nitrate level and post the results.

You do not want zero nitrates, some people shoot for a number around 20 ppm and others are happy if it's below 40 ppm due to higher levels in their tap water.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you, thank you. My nitrates without a water change were about 70.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would do 25% - 35% water change every day to drop the nitrate lower since the tank is newly cycled and it's a new process for you. I would be comfortable doing a 50% water change two days in a row or more if needed to drop the nitrate to 20 ppm especially if I wasn't anxious to stock it with fish.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Sounds good. Yeah, I've got another week in a half before I go fishy shopping. Hopefully a group of red caps, undu points and mphangas all juvies.

Thanks Dee.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Lethrinops? They can be timid, even with other haps and peacocks.

Mphangas? Elongatus? They can be aggressive.

Undu point aulonocara stuartgranti?


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Undu point aulonocara stuartgranti -yes.

I've seen some pretty aggressive Red Caps, oh.... I failed to mention, I'm leaving towards males and females. I believe I said I was going for all males off the bat.

Well, should I make a "stock my tank thread"? PMs are always appreciated too


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd skip the elongatus with haps and peacocks...especially timid ones like lethrinops and blue neons.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok, no elongatus. I'm going to go blue neons, red caps and two other aulonocara. Maybe Mdoka and yellow regals.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok, order is in
5x Undu Point Blue Neons
5x Nkhomo yellow regal
5x Red Fin Borlyei
5x Otopharynx tetrastigma

3x dwarf petricola


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If going mixed gender, choose one aulonocara species/tank.

I find the borley too big for a 75G...they get every bit of 8".


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> If going mixed gender, choose one aulonocara species/tank.
> 
> I find the borley too big for a 75G...they get every bit of 8".


Dave said females would make the tank more active and colorful.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I am a fan of mixed gender tanks, but two species of aulonocara will crossbreed and you won't later be able to ID females if you want to sell/give away the originals or fry.

One aulonocara and three haps will be great.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Well DJ, I ordered already, delivery is Tuesday. I want planning on keeping or distributing any fry. I was told if I don't separate the fry from the main tank that it will take care of itself....


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Good morning!!!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats on the new fish!!


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Deeda said:


> Congrats on the new fish!!


Thank you Deeda! All 20 of them look happy so far. Ate a couple good meals today. And they're comfortable enough to redo my aquascape. :lol:


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

That's a good thing!!

Do keep monitoring via testing since this tank is newly cycled and you've added 23 fish at one time. My preference is every other day or every 3rd day if you don't see any changes for at least 1 week. Water changes are OK but don't fiddle with the filters.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Right on. Yes, I was planning to wait the recommended 45-90 days or so before messing with filters. Now, I don't ever rinse my bio media in tap water. We have some chlorine here in Chicago. What should I be testing for? The big 3?

Will do, thanks for the tips, I've never added this many at once. It was good experience in any regards for when I grab a 125 or bigger in a couple years.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate for sure. You could also check the pH just to see if it is remaining stable. I didn't check your previous posts regarding if you see any difference between tap and tank results after a couple days.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Deeda said:


> Yes, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate for sure. You could also check the pH just to see if it is remaining stable. I didn't check your previous posts regarding if you see any difference between tap and tank results after a couple days.


It was 8.2 when it was all settled.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

So far so good Dee. 0-0-20


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Good and great!!


----------

